# Skipper's Adventures - Week 16 Kayaking at Great Falls



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This week Skipper decided Kayaking through the rapids at Great Falls would be fun!

​*


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I like this one!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper is also into the more extreme sports, that helmet really looks good on him too!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Action-budgie, Skipper! It'll certainly help keep him nice and cool in this heat. I'm surprised I haven't seen him at the World Cup yet, though I've been away and probably missed that one. Sprite says hi.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh it's hot here and seeing Skipper in all these waters make me jealous,lol!It seems that adventurous and sporty Skipper found one more way to impress the hens who see him!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

It looks horrendous to us normal folk....but Skip has not even had his pulse speed up...he doesn"t kayak often...but when he does....he prefers the worst nature has to offer...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:wow: Wow! Action budgie! You are such a clever, brave fellow Skip! :thumbsup:

Love it!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Skipper you have one big adventure there i love it..I wonder what adventure you are going to come up with next. This is sure Skipper Budgie action . You are lucky to go out on the water it is freezing here...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

"Look, mum, no hands!" hee hee



P.S. Skipper, can you send me 3 of those helmets, please? My boys saw yours and now all I hear is "I want one of those white hat things!"

Seriously, he looks toooooooooooooooooo adorable in that helmet and kayak!!!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

What an awesome adventure,Skipper! You look so cool and confident and the water looks nice and cool too.Jax and I just got back from a long walk and it is really warm here...that water looks SOOO inviting.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

How I'm loving this Adventure series - that's fabulous!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BudgieSweet said:



Oh I like this one! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Rose!



aluz said:



I see Skipper is also into the more extreme sports, that helmet really looks good on him too! 

Click to expand...

 Skipper says thanks for the compliment!



Cheeno said:



Action-budgie, Skipper! It'll certainly help keep him nice and cool in this heat. I'm surprised I haven't seen him at the World Cup yet, though I've been away and probably missed that one. Sprite says hi.

Click to expand...

 Kisses to little Sprite from Skipper!! 



despoinaki said:



Oh it's hot here and seeing Skipper in all these waters make me jealous,lol!It seems that adventurous and sporty Skipper found one more way to impress the hens who see him!

Click to expand...

 Skipper loves to push himself to the limit, Despina!



jonah said:



It looks horrendous to us normal folk....but Skip has not even had his pulse speed up...he doesn"t kayak often...but when he does....he prefers the worst nature has to offer...

Click to expand...

 You are SO right, Randy! The more difficult, the better Skip likes it. 



AnimalKaperz said:



:wow: Wow! Action budgie! You are such a clever, brave fellow Skip! :thumbsup:

Love it! 

Click to expand...

 Skipper: Thank you Miss Lynda!



LynandIndigo said:



Wow Skipper you have one big adventure there i love it..I wonder what adventure you are going to come up with next. This is sure Skipper Budgie action . You are lucky to go out on the water it is freezing here...

Click to expand...

 It's very hot here and Skipper is loving being on the water. :wave:



Frankie'sFriend said:



"Look, mum, no hands!" hee hee

P.S. Skipper, can you send me 3 of those helmets, please? My boys saw yours and now all I hear is "I want one of those white hat things!"

Seriously, he looks toooooooooooooooooo adorable in that helmet and kayak!!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna! Three helmets are on their way to you now. 



Trimath said:



What an awesome adventure,Skipper! You look so cool and confident and the water looks nice and cool too.Jax and I just got back from a long walk and it is really warm here...that water looks SOOO inviting.

Click to expand...

 Skipper says that Jax is welcome to join him for a nice long swim if he'd like. It's super hot here too!



NumNum said:



How I'm loving this Adventure series - that's fabulous! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much. 



kcladyz said:



Cute

Click to expand...

Thanks*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww man! I have been wanting to do the same thing myself Skippy!! You will have to come and give me lessons *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This budgie has no fear, he is a natural in the water cool, calm, and collected.
can't wait to see what he comes up with next


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:



Aww man! I have been wanting to do the same thing myself Skippy!! You will have to come and give me lessons 

Click to expand...

 You'll love it, Miss Lindsey -- it's lots of fun!



Pretty boy said:



This budgie has no fear, he is a natural in the water cool, calm, and collected.
can't wait to see what he comes up with next

Click to expand...

 Thank you!*


----------

